# ищу ноты Танго Ночи (Noteo)



## studiotsv

ищу ноты на Петр Дранга - Танго Ночи (Noteo) 
спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51

Обращайтесь [email protected]
Есть съём и минус.


----------



## duunS

добрый вечер! скиньте пожалуйста минус и нотки Дранги - танго ночи =) срочно нужно! благодарю =) [email protected]

добрый вечер! скиньте пожалуйста минус и нотки Дранги - танго ночи =) срочно нужно! благодарю =) [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich

*duunS*,
Полистали бы Вы раздел Минусовки и просить не надо было бы.
Там есть не только Танго ночи,но и многое другое


----------



## konstantin

Всем привет обыскал все что можно не могу найти скиньте пожалуйста минус и нотки Дранги - танго ночи заранее благодарен[email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich

*konstantin*,
Уже


----------



## Елизавета

Здравствуйте! Помогите мне пожалуйста! Мне очень нужны ноты танго "Noteo" - Пётр Дранго. Нигде не могу найти. Конкурс уже на носу. Пожалуйста, если вы решитесь мне помочь, то отправьте долгожданные ноты на [email protected] Очень буду признательна и благодарна)) Спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51

Елизавета писал:


> [email protected]


на почте.


----------



## v.magazov

а можно и мне ноты танго ночи?
http://vk.com/id101296167
[email protected]


----------



## sashaduzenko

Скинте ноты "Танго ночи" на [email protected], очень нужно.
Заранее благодарю. :biggrin:


----------



## cobra111

Дорогие друзья! Может есть у кого минус и ноты П. Дранга "Танго теста" мне очень понравилось произведение хочу поучиться поиграть. :accordion: Пожалуйста поделитесь! Спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## sashaduzenko

У кого есть ноты П. Дранга "Танго в небе", если есть, то скинте сюда [email protected] хочу музыкальный подарок сделать :accordion: 
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Lt. Marty

И мне ножно на [email protected] спс за ранее!!)


----------



## Marina_m

и мне пожалуйста можно Танго ночи ноты и минус) 
[email protected]


----------



## Lt. Marty

Скинте ноты "Танго ночи" на [email protected] 
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Ana_kina

Пожалуйста, можно и мне ноты Танго Ночи на почту [email protected] 
Большое спасибо!


----------



## Witcher473

Можете пожалуйста отправить ноты "Танго ночи" на почту [email protected] Огромное спасибо


----------



## TEMUR

можно и мне - [email protected]


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions

Держите!

https://yadi.sk/d/I3E86H-jYyRoK
https://yadi.sk/d/t6IPQc3fYyRp4
https://yadi.sk/d/SMTeJqp9YyRrk
https://yadi.sk/i/p6aSm1fkYyRsH
https://yadi.sk/d/88OkqvUiYyRsj


----------



## Ruslan92

Fantini_Acoordions писал:


> Держите!
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/I3E86H-jYyRoK
> https://yadi.sk/d/t6IPQc3fYyRp4
> https://yadi.sk/d/SMTeJqp9YyRrk
> https://yadi.sk/i/p6aSm1fkYyRsH
> https://yadi.sk/d/88OkqvUiYyRsj


Ссылки не работают( обновите если не сложно)


----------



## studiotsv

ищу ноты на Петр Дранга - Танго Ночи (Noteo) 
спасибо!


----------



## qwer115500

Эх, да простит  меня  админ все  это я  скачал в свободном доступе на  этом  сайте


----------



## qwer115500

всем поделился что  есть  П,Дранги


----------



## zhenechca

Евгений51 писал:


> Обращайтесь [email protected]
> Есть съём и минус.


скиньте пожалуйста минус и нотки Дранги - танго ночи. [email protected]


----------



## kreaskova95

помогите и мне очень нужно го надо сдавать


----------



## kreaskova95

kreaskova95


----------



## Kosthenko

kreaskova95 писал:


> помогите и мне очень нужно го надо сдавать


Мария,ноты(Танго ночи) имеються здесь на сайте,для того,чтобы их скачать, изначально надо кликнуть кнопку на верхней панели  инструментов(ФОРУМ)  и затем по сценарию,алгоритм таков  -  на (форуме) далее(общий раздел) далее(Минусовки) далее страница 57,сообщение№844 от28.10.2014г. автор ivankarpovich.В общем пользовании при поиске, очень полезен  еще и (ПОИСКОВИК).Изучать наш сайт надо все-таки начинать с верхней панели  инструментов,назначения всех кнопок, а пока я для Вас вот подготовил ссылку ((  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-57.html  )),кликнув по ней,перейдете сразу на стр.57 и там опуститесь в сообщение №844.Надеюсь моя подсказка будет полезна Вам и другим новичкам при посещении впервые  данного сайта.С уважением - Kosthenko


----------

